# NORTON BASS CIRCUIT 2006 Schedule...



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

This is "unofficial" but from a very good source so I'm 
going with it.

4/30 Portage Lakes
5/13 Mosquito
6/3 Berlin
6/24 & 25 Lake Erie (Black River)...These will count as 2 one day tournaments, not 1 two day event.
7/30 Berlin
8/6 Mosquito
9/16 Portage Lakes

Championship - 2 day event 9/30 & 10/1 Portage Lakes

There are also two "Opens" scheduled on Portage Lakes for March 26th and April 8th.

Norton Bass Circuit will be a single tournament trail in '06 with eight qualifying tournaments. Tenative plans call for a Triton to be given for Point Champs and a Ranger for winning the Championship.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## goodday (Dec 24, 2004)

nice schedule, going to fish it along with x-series if the schedules do not conflict.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

WOW....I can't believe that Nortons schedule doesn't overlap with X-series or NOAA. First time ever I believe. Then again  is no longer involved!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

All the directors of NE Ohio got together this fall, played guitar around a campfire and sang kumbyah. Then we duked it out for dates!

Culln'- make sure Marty knows I didnt start this thread!!!  My fingers have been tied!

Nip
www.dobass.com

ps- only 6 left for first flight at MM!!!WOW- it aint Christmas yet!!!
http://www.dobass.com/MOSQUITOMADNESS/MAY20MAY21.html


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Nip, besides your fingers being tied, did Marty tie your shoestrings during the BRAWL! Or did he just "Tie One On"?


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

All the directors done good in putting the tournaments together, I see only one has a river tournament on it, come on guys, the river is a good fishery, lets start fishing it more, some of the old timers know what can happen when the time is right, it might be hard at times but when it is on look out. See you on the water.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> ps- only 6 left for first flight at MM!!!WOW- it aint Christmas yet!!!


Sent my entry out today for the "MM" festivities, hope I get one of those last six spots!

Nip, your safe, I'll handle Marty!
BTW, do you know who this is?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Come on culln you know your my favorite pimp!

MAK- Marty aint no little guy... I waited till he could barely stand!lol

Nip


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

goodday said:


> nice schedule, going to fish it along with x-series if the schedules do not conflict.


Man, Bro, ya lied to me! I though you where giving up on those Tournaments to catch some "REAL" fish ....... 


Well maybe we see each other on the water while your bringing up those green fish  I'll be bringing up :B that eat those green fish. Hey can you give me your little ones I can use them for bait That might be my new Wisker bait ...... 

I see how you are........ I'll think of you when I throw the bass on the bank for the *****.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

OK Nip. I can see that through YOUR eyes, But he ain't no Dale...OUCH!!! LOL


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Just to scratch a sore wound that I possibly didn't know about, and now retrospectively putting my recent pointed conversations with Don Merit together...along with a different thread talkn about a directors pow-wow, there needs a little clarification for the purposes of me continuing to prove I know not when to quit. !% 

My rambling on this thread earlier about the directors getting together in the fall may have run back to a horse and kicked some in the rear.

The comment I made ( _"All the directors of NE Ohio got together this fall, played guitar around a campfire and sang kumbyah. Then we duked it out for dates"_) was an internet prose of one sided sarcasim from my end - the point was simply everyone tried to communicate effectively as possible (no stupid meetings) when schedules were being created and sometimes it's difficult. 

My interests in forcing directors to communicate is for the anglers. It's good for all business too, duh. 

Marty, being the good human that he is, realized this as well obviously, as he was key in effective communication. 

It's not so much as "can I have this or that date", there is no pecking order, but more so a simple courtesy to share schedules before announcing it in stone. 

Permits can be tough around other species outings, holidays, natl' trails, personal events and specific venues. That's why I plan ahead and follow protocol early with dobass events, not to mention the diehards enjoy having a locked down schedule as early as September. I have no control over others not thinking ahead and creating a schedule for the upcoming season. I will tell everyone now my tenative dates for 2007 if they want them!  

The dobass website is comprehensive to NE Ohio- it always has been and always will be (unless I'm spoken to like a child again  ). We have included ALL sponsors of any anglers and ALL valid tournament circuts and links directly to them. There are circuts posted that directly conflict, by no dire intentions, with dobass and sponsor circuts. Let the anglers decide. 

I like to fish- I also enjoy giving credit when it's due to whomever came out and whacked 'em on whatever day. I don't care if it was a Ranger or a G3 - just so long as it was a Stratos you did it in ( see, more humor). Seriously though- this is something that had been missing regionally until the freeworldwideweb kept our fins warm in the winter. That was what I set out to do six years ago, and, it's working.

I have aligned dobass with what I subjectively feel is the best. This years sponsors managed to support a payout puse in 2006 that has not ever been seen locally. This benefits ANGLERS. I also have turned opportunities away that are bad for fishn', negatively impact the anglers or are full of carp... and will continue to do so, yes I said carp. 

So now that everyone has no clue , or even cares about what I speak of, I feel better. Someday...someday.... I will internally combust!

By the way... the schedules page on dobass has been updated recently with NBC and others.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------

